# Bali Driver



## ValHam (Feb 19, 2013)

If you are going to Bali and need an excellent english driver with airconditioning
contact Dewa adi email ajik_501@yahoo.com such a nice guide and so helpful


----------



## jetz (May 4, 2013)

ValHam said:


> If you are going to Bali and need an excellent english driver with airconditioning
> contact Dewa adi email ajik_501@yahoo.com such a nice guide and so helpful



another excellent driver in bali :

krishna.bali.driver@gmail.com  >>> email

http://balitourdrivers.webs.com >>> website

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Krishna-Bali-Tour-and-Driver/226415244054749


----------

